# S'AES Suisse 2002...



## simon (22 Janvier 2002)

Et oui oui nous les pauvres suisses pas rapide on va bouger un peu (mais non fait par rire au fond de la pièce je vous entends).

Donc comme le titre l'indique bien moi je serais partant pour faire une Suisse Apple Expo Sauvage (SAES) vers la fin du mois de février ou début mars (cela dépend en faite des étudiants qui veulent venir parce qu'il y a les vacances). Alors première chose dites moi si vous motivé pour faire quelque chose du genre, dans la région Lausannoise dans un bon ptit bar de Lôzane par exemple.

Y reste plein de chose à faire et à décider mais je voulais savoir si cela intéressait quelqu'un ou pas.

Toutes proposition sont les bienvenues


----------



## simon (22 Janvier 2002)

OK alors comme là dit Xav je vais me permettre d'arrêter une date, moi je propose:

*le samedi 23 février 2002 à Lausanne à 14h30*

 maintenant pour le lieu je sais pas encore cela dépend surtout de combien on est. Parce que si on est 5 ou 25 on va peut-etre pas aller au même endroit. En tout cas à Lausanne parce que c'est un peu au milieu, entre Genève, le Valais (n'est ce pas JackSim) et Fribourg (enfin Chatel pour Einbert), et même que des chptits français frontalier y pouront venir si y veulent.

Je vous propose de vous annoncez pour savoir qui pourrait venir je propose que l'on cloture les "inscriptions" au début du mois de février et pis on avisera après ?!?! OK ?!?!? Si jamais toutes idées ou commentaires sont les bienvenues parce que c'est ma première SAES alors l'organisation ne sera peut-être par parfaite...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Janvier 2002)

Et Genève oubliée dans tout ça??

Je participerai volontier à cette petite sauterie macintoshienne... et pas de problème pour le 23 février.

A bientôt


----------



## P-Nico (23 Janvier 2002)

Il semble qu'il manque quelques étoiles sous mon nom ci-dessus non?

A+   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[22 janvier 2002 : message édité par P-Nico]


----------



## Xav' (23 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Simon:
*l'organisation ne sera peut-être par parfaite...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu crois qu'on est organisé ?-)

Seulement la date est finalisée...
Tout le reste se fait à l'arrache


----------



## florentdesvosges (23 Janvier 2002)

En tant que frontalier (alsacien), j'aimerais bien une SAES à Bâle ... je sais, je sais, ça fout le bordel dans vos plans.
Remarque : je peux toujours lancer une BAES (BâleAppleExpoSauvage), ou alors mieux encore, une SAAES (strasbourgAlsaceAppleExpoSauvage) ....


----------



## philk34 (23 Janvier 2002)

À ce rythme là on est bon pour louer un stand a porte de versailles dans pas longtemps.
imaginez une grande messe AES avec un apero geant et des "zolies" hotesses à forte poitrine criant mon nom et  désole je m'egare mais bon à voir et à gouter (les hotesses bien sur)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Janvier 2002)

Bonjour à tous, 

   <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Simon:
*Donc comme le titre l'indique bien moi je serais partant pour faire une Suisse Apple Expo Sauvage (SAES) vers la fin du mois de février ou début mars (cela dépend en faite des étudiants qui veulent venir parce qu'il y a les vacances)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je suis sûr que c'est une excellente idée ! Mais voilà, vous le savez peut-être déjà, mais les 9 et 10 Mars aura lieu une énorme Mac LAN en Suisse !!! Je dis énorme mais je peux pas vous en dire plus pour le moment, c'est classé "Top Secret"     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et les LAN Mac c'est bien sympatique ! Ceux qui sont venu à la  première LAN d'Only Mac pourront le confirmer !

[22 janvier 2002 : message édité par [Only Mac] Manu]


----------



## JackSim (23 Janvier 2002)

Ouaaaaaaaaaaaais !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moi aussi je suis partant.

Lôôôsanne me va pas mal, c'est là que je bosse en semaine. Le samedi 23 à l'air de me convenir. En tout cas je réserve la date.


----------



## c-66 (23 Janvier 2002)

Ok, moi je réserve également le 23 et si on fait ça à Lausanne, rien n'empêche de rendre une petite visite à nos nouveaux serveurs qui devraient être en place d'ici là.


----------



## JackSim (23 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Veejee:
*Ok, moi je réserve également le 23*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Cool, comme ça si on finit tard, je pourrai squatter chez toi.


----------



## Télémac (23 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par florentdesvosges:
*En tant que frontalier (alsacien), j'aimerais bien une SAES à Bâle ... je sais, je sais, ça fout le bordel dans vos plans.
Remarque : je peux toujours lancer une BAES (BâleAppleExpoSauvage), ou alors mieux encore, une SAAES (strasbourgAlsaceAppleExpoSauvage) ....*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>






Marrant j'avais lancé cette idée du Grand Est  sur le forum de macG


----------



## gjouvenat (23 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Simon:
*OK alors comme là dit Xav je vais me permettre d'arrêter une date, moi je propose:

le samedi 23 février 2002 à Lausanne à 14h30
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Non svp.... pas le 23.... non non et non.... une semaine avant un  après SVP.... que je puisse venir !!!!! aller soyer cool les gars !!! pour moi !!!


----------



## Jean-iMarc (23 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Simon:
*et même que des chptits français frontalier y pouront venir si y veulent.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Cool....

Je pense y être..... si en plus y'a moyen de squater chez qqun le soir ça m'éviterai de me taper 3 heures de voiture après   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















[22 janvier 2002 : message édité par Jean-iMarc]


----------



## Jean-iMarc (23 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Télémac:
*






Marrant j'avais lancé cette idée du Grand Est  sur le forum de macG   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Vi, mais on ne serait que trois ???
ou alors il y a plein de mac users caché dans la tanière de la bête des vosges ??


----------



## Einbert (23 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jean-iMarc:
*

Vi, mais on ne serait que trois ???
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Mon cher Jean-iMarc, il me semble que tu ne sais pas compter  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++


----------



## Einbert (23 Janvier 2002)

Ben moua je serais partant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Surtout si cela se ferait pendant les vacances de semestres...nous on a 5 semaines, mais je sais qu'a l'EPFL  ben vous en avez que 4  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Et quand je pense qu'au poly a Zurich, ben ils en ont 7 !!!!!!
Lausanne me parait bien situe...J'en connais d'autres qui seraient certainement aussi motive...hein Beru  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++


----------



## philk34 (23 Janvier 2002)

c'est Xav' et alem qui vont etre content d'avoir lancé la revolution AES, seront-ils bientot sur ecoute, qui sait ?
Enfin vive le SAES et toutes leurs petites surs à venir
Vous imaginez le jour des AE(nonsauvage) si tous le monde vient, ça va faire du bruit
La revolution aurait-elle commencé


----------



## Xav' (23 Janvier 2002)

Nous ne nous laisserons pas avoir, la révolution est en marche   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai même déjà le nom de ce qui sera le point d'orgue d'un mouvement lancé à la suite de l'annulation d'AE2001.
Au départ, c'était un rendez-vous pour palier à une fête manquait. Mais en Septembre prochain, nous organiserons la première "Apple Expo Civilisée".

A bon entendeurs, salut.

_Simon, fixe une date définitive, prévoit le lieu, et lance les invitations, la nature fera le reste  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Jean-iMarc (23 Janvier 2002)

Ben oui, si tu ne prends qu'une partie de ma phrase, elle perd son sens :
"Vi, mais on ne serait que trois ???
ou alors il y a plein de mac users caché dans la tanière de la bête des vosges ??"

Je parlais du grand est français qui entoure les vosges...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Car par chez moi, j'ai vraiment l'impression d'être seul avec un mac (nord franche-comté)   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'invite donc les mac users (français ou suisses) à sortir de leur tanière.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[23 janvier 2002 : message édité par Jean-iMarc]


----------



## Einbert (23 Janvier 2002)

Il suffit de les enfumer dans leur tannière pour qu'ils pointent leur museau hors du trou...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








bonne journée


----------



## simon (24 Janvier 2002)

Cool moi je vais essayer d'amener deux trois personnes de mon entourage qui bosse sur Mac.

En tout cas moi je suis assez impatient de voir ça, je sens que l'on va bien se poiler  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















En plus cela fait pile dans un mois


----------



## JackSim (24 Janvier 2002)

Oui c'est cool mais il faudrait un peu plus d'inscrits, tout de même. On parle aujourd'hui de ce sujet au bas de la page d'actu, ça devrait aider.

Mais quand même, on sait qu'il y a plus d'Helvètes que ça qui postent régulièrement sur ces forums (et les non réguliers sont loin d'être exclus d'ailleurs). Alors, vous dormez ou vous êtes trop timides ?


----------



## simon (24 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JackSim:
*
Mais quand même, on sait qu'il y a plus d'Helvètes que ça qui postent régulièrement sur ces forums (et les non réguliers sont loin d'être exclus d'ailleurs). Alors, vous dormez ou vous êtes trop timides ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Non y sont Suisses cela peut déjà expliquer pas mal de chose  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais bon depuis que Nelson Monfort à choquer toute la France lors des championnats d'europe de patinnage à Malley: "Ces suisses pourtant si réservés font un bruit du tonnerre pour leur nouvelle start" (Valaisan en plus un Jack  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Janvier 2002)

Yep ! Cool idée ! 
Bien j'vais en parler à ma tendre moitié et vous redit, si ok j'vous ferais part de mes idées pour autant que vous accepté aussi la compagnie des vieux...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hihihi


----------



## simon (24 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;Oupsy au travail / Vaud&gt;:
*Yep ! Cool idée ! 
Bien j'vais en parler à ma tendre moitié et vous redit, si ok j'vous ferais part de mes idées pour autant que vous accepté aussi la compagnie des vieux...    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hihihi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Y'a pas de limite d'âge t'inquiéte pô. Tout le monde est le bien bienvenu


----------



## gjouvenat (24 Janvier 2002)

Bon donc la date bouge pas ??? aie aie aie.... on fini vers quel heure ?


----------



## JackSim (24 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*on fini vers quel heure ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Le plus tard possible.


----------



## simon (24 Janvier 2002)

Ola il est motivé JackSim, y veut absolument essayé les boites de nuit de la région ?!?!?!??!?!?

Si jamais y a pas d'heures de fin, dès que tu peux plus ou que tu as quelque choses à faire et ben tu pars....mais c'est dommage pour toi


----------



## c-66 (24 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Simon:
*Cool moi je vais essayer d'amener deux trois personnes de mon entourage qui bosse sur Mac.

En tout cas moi je suis assez impatient de voir ça, je sens que l'on va bien se poiler   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















En plus cela fait pile dans un mois   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Excellent idée, je vais aussi essayer de faire venir un peu de monde histoire de faire ça en ordre. Mais quoi qu'il en soit, que l'on soit pas ou nombreux, ça promet d'être très intéressant.


----------



## Einbert (24 Janvier 2002)

Euhhhhhhhhhh...on prend nos portables avec ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Moi normallement c'est bon, si je ne suis pas en France ou en Allemagne à ce moment-ci...
Je vais aussi essayer de motiver du monde du côté de mon uni..Je pense que Beru viendra très certainement...

++


----------



## simon (24 Janvier 2002)

C'est net amené tout le monde que vous pouvez !!!! Mais à ce rythme là on ferait carement mieux de loué une salle rien que pour nous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enfin faut voir

Voui voui Einbert amène tout ce que tu veux y a pas de problème  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Le premier (ou là première !!!) qui amène un iMac écran plat je lui offre à boire


----------



## Jean-iMarc (24 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Simon:
*Le premier (ou là première !!!) qui amène un iMac écran plat je lui offre à boire   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Même si c'est un iMac rev. A dont l'écran foutu a été remplacé par un écran externe ?


----------



## gjouvenat (24 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JackSim:
*

Le plus tard possible.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

En fait c'est just pour que je puisse m'organiser avec les trains et avec la lan à la quel je vais après !!!!


----------



## simon (24 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jean-iMarc:
*

Même si c'est un iMac rev. A dont l'écran foutu a été remplacé par un écran externe ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Na !!! Moi je veux voir un nouveau iMac tout beau ton joli avec son écran plat que je peux bouger des tous les sens


----------



## ricchy (24 Janvier 2002)

alors simon t'as perdu des étoiles?

c raté pour le 23, j'ai un mariage, t'as pas une autre date  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




quoi que je vous rejoindrai plus tard apparement ca fini à, ouh ben y a pas d'heure....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




à bientôt la hotline de moi...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>  <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

imac G3 400mhz dv special 
13Go / 384mo
(bientôt un titi 550)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



sous macos 9.2
adsl/ visor/ eosd30/ sony pc2


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Janvier 2002)

Ben je pense que je serais intéressé, mais ça consiste ne quoi exactement une AES?

Je pense que mon fils Misha serais aussi intéressé!

D


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Veejee:
*Ok, moi je réserve également le 23 et si on fait ça à Lausanne, rien n'empêche de rendre une petite visite à nos nouveaux serveurs qui devraient être en place d'ici là.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Waoouuu !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ca roule pour moi et Captain, le 23 est réservé et c'est ok pour 14h30, enfin j'espère, mais au plus tard on sera là à 15h (tout dépend du dodo d'la veille)    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ca serait génial, si ta proposition tient toujours Veejee, on pourrait tous se retrouver à la rue Bourg et pis après ou avant se trouver un endroit sympa et assez grand pour l'apéro comme p'tre au Lausanne-Moudon à la place du Tunnel. Faut voir quesque vous en pensez ?

bien faut j'y aille, alors à bientôt jeunesse !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bonne journée !

[24 janvier 2002 : message édité par Oups]


----------



## simon (24 Janvier 2002)

Dommage Richy, mais si jamais on se tient au courant de l'évolution de la chose (pis on c'est jamais un mariage cela peut s'annuler  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'déconne)

Pour Desire une AES consiste juste en une sorte de réunion des membres du forums et pis on va discuter d'informatique pommée un bon moment et faire un peu comme sur le forum mais cette fois avec les visages des gens et leur bonne humeur


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Janvier 2002)

bah alors vous en êtes où... vlà je remonte ce post qu'était tout en bas d'la page allons on se bouge la dedans  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tous endormis ces jeunes ou koi, c'est bientôt le week-end !

aller viendez nombreux tous les membres et futur de ce forum à la 1ère SAES annoncée par Simon qui aura lieu normalement (si rien ne bouge)
le 23 février 2002 à partir de 14h30 à Lôsanne et organisée par  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon on se bouge là, on se décarcasse un peu pour trouver kekchose de sympa, proposition de lieu de rencontre, Lausanne-Moudon y a p'tre mieux, non ?

j'va encore chercher...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Janvier 2002)

héhé en valà une bonne idée,...

moi je suis partant !

@++ les jeunes !


----------



## Number One (25 Janvier 2002)

Bon, comme il faut quelqu'un pour surveiller McLaurent, vous pouvez compter sur moi


----------



## simon (25 Janvier 2002)

Je retiens le Lausanne-Moudon mais moi j'allais vous proposé le Grand-Café à montbenon pour ceux qui connaissent ou pour un truc plus jeune (genre new Art) le Café Luna, mais franchement cela dépend beaucoup du nombre que l'on sera, parce que faut pas oublier que c'est un samedi après-midi et pis y aura peut-être pas de la place n'importe où. C'est pour ça que je disais qu'il faudrait aviser début février et voir s'il faut réserver une salle ou un autre truc du genre


----------



## JackSim (25 Janvier 2002)

Si y a vraiment du monde on peut louer le Palais de Beaulieu. Ou Malley.


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (25 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Einbert:
*
Je vais aussi essayer de motiver du monde du côté de mon uni..Je pense que Beru viendra très certainement...
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Chef oui chef  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Voilà je suis sorti des forums jeux pour répondre au sujet... pour le 23 il devrait pas y avoir de problèmes. 
Quand à la LAN d'OnlyMac.... mmmh on va voir ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (ptain ils s'annoncent brutaux les prochains mois...) 

++
Beru


----------



## Le Gognol (25 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jean-iMarc:
*si en plus y'a moyen de squater chez qqun le soir ça m'éviterai de me taper 3 heures de voiture après*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Si un voisin ne dénonce pas cet hébergement illégal et n'appelle pas les flics tout va bien... Vive la Suisse...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'+


----------



## Einbert (26 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ] Black Beru:
*
Chef oui chef   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Toujours present aux appels  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... Reste plus qu'a apprivoiser notre copain EBNF  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Vous croyez que le pourcentage de femmes presentes va depasser les 1% ?? Bon, sinon, ben faudra aller faire la bombe pour trouver Lara, Oni et toutes ces copines de Water Race dans une boite (pas en carton, ni dans une pochette de cd pour une fois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) bien branche de Lausanne, pare de nos t-shirt MacG  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....bon je vais aller recruter du monde dans les autres parties du forum...

++


----------



## JackSim (26 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Einbert:
*Vous croyez que le pourcentage de femmes presentes va depasser les 1% ??*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Peut-être, si certains viennent avec leur cops. Mais c'est pas du jeu.


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (26 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Desire:
*Ben je pense que je serais intéressé, mais ça consiste ne quoi exactement une AES?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

AES Applesusers (h)Eureux et Saoulés...

réunions de mecs (et nana évidement) marrants, sympas, etcetc.. pour discuter du beau temps et de la vie autour d'un verre...


A peu près!!


----------



## simon (26 Janvier 2002)

C'est vrai que le nombre de gonzess ne risque pas de péter tous les stats  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ma puce c'est pas qu'elle veut pas venir mais elle m'entend déjà assez parlé d'informatique à longueur de journée alors je pense qu'elle veuille venir à un SAES....mais par contre une amiE à moi peut-être bien qu'elle va venir mais je vous assure rien


----------



## Einbert (26 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Simon:
*
Ma puce c'est pas qu'elle veut pas venir mais elle m'entend déjà assez parlé d'informatique à longueur de journée alors je pense qu'elle veuille venir à un SAES...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ah tient, toi aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







++


----------



## Jean-iMarc (26 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Le Gognol:
*

Si un voisin ne dénonce pas cet hébergement illégal et n'appelle pas les flics tout va bien... Vive la Suisse...    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'+*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

??????????????


----------



## Swissnick (26 Janvier 2002)

Et peut-être un participant de plus qui découvre cette SAES avec plaisir. Einbert et Black Beru savent déjà qui c'est...


----------



## Le Gognol (26 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jean-iMarc:
*

??????????????











*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Et oui c'est surprenant mais c'est vrai ! Que les suisses ici qui maîtrisent le sujet expliquent...    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+

[26 janvier 2002 : message édité par Le Gognol]


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Le Gognol:
*

Et oui c'est surprenant mais c'est vrai ! Que les suisses ici qui maîtrisent le sujet expliquent...         
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_hem hem ta vu ça où toi ???_ 

_y a pas besoin de maîtriser le sujet pour te dire que t'es complètement à côté de la plaque, surtout dans ce cas de figure !_





_et il ne faut pas croire tout ce que l'on entend et encore moins le dicton suivant -&gt; tous ce qui n'est pas obligatoire est interdit (en Suisse) !_ 

@+

[26 janvier 2002 : message édité par Oups]


----------



## Le Gognol (26 Janvier 2002)

'

Ah ben moi je suis prêt à faire mon mea culpa mais j'ai un copain (haut savoyard comme moi) qui a été emmerdé pour avoir dormi chez une copine suisse (un voisin a vu la voiture française et a appelé les flics) et j'ai eu d'autres confirmations de trucs du genre. Donc je veux bien une explication claire, précise et juste !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+

[26 janvier 2002 : message édité par Le Gognol]


----------



## Télémac (26 Janvier 2002)

Je passe régulièrement des nuits  à différents endroits en Suisse, en laissant ma voiture immatriculée en France dans la rue, et depuis 25 ans je n'ai jamais eu ce genre de mésaventure.

?


----------



## JackSim (27 Janvier 2002)

Oui là je crois qu'on a affaire à un bon gros mythe (ou une légende urbaine ou ce que vous voulez).

Je me demande d'où ça vient cette histoire...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Il devait y avoir des trucs louches dans la voiture.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Le Gognol:
*'

Ah ben moi je suis prêt à faire mon mea culpa mais j'ai un copain (haut savoyard comme moi) qui a été emmerdé pour avoir dormi chez une copine suisse (un voisin a vu la voiture française et a appelé les flics) et j'ai eu d'autres confirmations de trucs du genre. Donc je veux bien une explication claire, précise et juste !    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+

*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Allez, j'm en mèle

Nous au moins on a pas de Vigipirate-je-me-fais-fouillé-sans-broncher-chaque-100-mêtres, qui est la preuve évidente d'une dérive policière, la Suisse est un pays nettement moins surveillé que la plupart de ses voisins européens à cause de la pression populaire qui, depuis ce qu'on appelle le "scandale des fiches" (c'est compliqué à expliquer) à une peur bleue de se faire surveiller...


----------



## gjouvenat (27 Janvier 2002)

Bon alors on se loue une salle ou bien ???

Maley ma parraissait pas trop mal  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ca serait sympa non ????


----------



## Einbert (28 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Swissnick:
*Et peut-être un participant de plus qui découvre cette SAES avec plaisir. Einbert et Black Beru savent déjà qui c'est...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oui, oui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





A mardi alors  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++


----------



## simon (29 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*Bon alors on se loue une salle ou bien ???

Maley ma parraissait pas trop mal   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ca serait sympa non ????   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Malley tu rigoles c'est trop petit, on peut mettre que 9928 spectateurs, mais si vous vouler je peux demander au club des supporter de venir pousser la chansonette pour encourager Apple  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Faut voir plus la date approche plus je me dis qu'il faudrait louer une salle, je vais essayer de m'informer à gauche à droite mais le truc c'est que cela risque de pas être gratuit, donc va falloir se cotiser un peu...faut voir...


----------



## gjouvenat (29 Janvier 2002)

Mouarf maley c'est trop petit tu as raison  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sinon pour la cotisation ca serais bien... sinon (encore sinon) j'ai une salle pas cher du tout (5.-) mais à geneve  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A vous de voir !!!


----------



## alèm (29 Janvier 2002)

_z'êtes biens de suisses vous! organisez cela dans une salle! et dire que nous faisons cela de bric et de broc dans un bar sympa d'un quartier populaire de paris! vive l'arrache* les amis!_





* of Xav' Communications!


----------



## JackSim (29 Janvier 2002)

Vous voulez vraiment louer une salle ?

On organise pas un mariage non plus, c'est juste histoire de se recontrer autour d'un pot... Louer une salle ça veut dire qu'il faut nous occuper nous de tout le matériel, la rendre propre après...

Sur le nombre d'inscrits je suis persuadé qu'on sera beaucoup moins que prévu (j'ai le souvenir de la bouffe MacG à Apple expo 2000 encore bien marqué, tout le forum devait venir et au final on était à peine 15 dont la moitié qui connaissaient pas MacG  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Bien sûr qu'on risque d'être un peu trop pour débarquer à l'improviste dans n'importe quel troquet, mais alors il suffit de réserver quelques tables à un endroit défini et roulez jeunesse.

Enfin c'est mon opinion, et je la partage.


----------



## JackSim (29 Janvier 2002)

*alèm*, tu m'as devancé !


----------



## alèm (29 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JackSim:
*alèm, tu m'as devancé !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_mais moi aussi je t'aime *Jack*_


----------



## alèm (29 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

mais moi aussi je t'aime Jack



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_mince ce devait être un message privé!_


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2002)

Non Simon c'est pas une bonne idée STP regarde tes msg privés, merci.

A ce jour nous sommes 15 personnes, dont 2 ou 3 non confirmées, soit:
-Simon 
-Einbert
-P- Nico ?
-JackSim
-Veejee
-gjouvenat
-Jean-iMarc ?
-Desire et Misha ?
-McLaurent
-NumberOne
-[mgz] Black Beru
-Swiissnick
-Captain et moi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cette rencontre doit se faire sans contraintes pour personne dans la joie et la bonne humeur   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Perso, il serait plus raisonnable et beaucoup plus 
sympa de trouvé un café, comme tu le mentionnais, j'connais pas le grand café, ni Luna. Il y a aussi le Bleu Lézard (pas loin de la gare et de la rue de Bourg) ou
alors loin de la gare pour plus tard la Brasserie du Château où on y trouve délicieuses rousses, blondes et brunes !

Il est plus facile de réserver quelques tables, c'est gratuit entre autre   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Regarde un peu du côté AES Paris, ils se sont tous retrouvé dans un chouette bistrot et c'est pas se qui manque par c/o nous aussi.

[28 janvier 2002 : message édité par Oups]


----------



## alèm (29 Janvier 2002)

_et en plus dans une salle, on est obligé de prévoir les boissons, ya pas moyen de changer au dernier moment, c'est chiant!_


----------



## JackSim (29 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Oups:
*Il y a aussi le Bleu Lézard (pas loin de la gare et de la rue de Bourg)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

J'ai jamais été au Bleu Lézard mais ça a l'air sympa (déjà ils ont du QuickTime VR  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), et en plus très très proche de la Rue de Bourg en effet et donc de nos serveurs.

D'autres idées ?

PS : *alèm* ! *alèèèèm* ?!? On t'a pas sonné !


----------



## alèm (29 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JackSim:
*

J'ai jamais été au Bleu Lézard mais ça a l'air sympa (déjà ils ont du QuickTime VR   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), et en plus très très proche de la Rue de Bourg en effet et donc de nos serveurs.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_ça a l'air sympa!_





 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JackSim:
*PS : alèm ! alèèèèm ?!? On t'a pas sonné !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_ah oui, pardon, je vous laisse!_


----------



## gjouvenat (29 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JackSim:
*se recontrer autour d'un pot... *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

koi ??? seulement un pot ???? il va etre long le pot !!!


----------



## JackSim (29 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*koi ??? seulement un pot ???? il va etre long le pot !!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est une expression, banane !


----------



## gjouvenat (29 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JackSim:
*

C'est une expression, banane !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je sais ma petite pomme en sucre !!!!


----------



## alèm (29 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*

Je sais ma petite pomme en sucre !!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_hé mais c'est à mon petit Simon que tu causes comme ça toi!_


----------



## simon (29 Janvier 2002)

OK ça marche les filles on se prend un bistrot pour nous tout seul  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dommage j'avais un plan avec le Palais de Beaulieu, ou la cathédrale pour le mariage de JackSim...mais non j'déconne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ça marche pour le bistrot, alors dans le région de la rue de Bourg y a deux trois trucs sympa du genre: Le Bleu Lézard, Le Quais des Brunes (des brunes pas de burnes), le Java (on fera pas de programmation juré), le Café Sud (un peu plus haut et chaud), sinon le MacDo. Le grand café il est à 5-10 minutes à pied de l'endroit ou se cache les serveurs. Je pense que dans chacun des ces bistrs on pourra trouver de la place à condition de réserver chose que je fais volontier.

Pour ma part je préconiserai plutôt le....mmmhhhhh....mmmmmhhhhh: Java pace qu'il y a des canapés à l'étage


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Janvier 2002)

Tant que c'est pas trop loin de la gare ca me botte !
Sinon tout a fait d'accord ! Un café ou un bistrot, pas de salle SVP


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Janvier 2002)

Et de 16, je pense pouvoir venir aussi


----------



## simon (29 Janvier 2002)

Oups j'ai oublié de te remercier  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pas trop loin de la gare de toute façon parce que je pensais bien que certains allaient venir en tchou-tchou, de toute façon je vous ferai un ptit plan de la chose

On peut dire 17 parce que je pense que mon poupoun va passer aussi un moment


----------



## JackSim (29 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Simon:
*sinon le MacDo*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Arghl. Encore une fois comme ça et j'appelle mon ami José et ses moustaches.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





On a dit un truc SYMPA !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Parce que si vraiment, y encore plus simple, on se tire chacun une canette de Coca à un distributeur de la gare et on se la sirotte chacun dans son coin...


----------



## Jean-iMarc (29 Janvier 2002)




----------



## ricchy (29 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Simon:
*Oups j'ai oublié de te remercier   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pas trop loin de la gare de toute façon parce que je pensais bien que certains allaient venir en tchou-tchou, de toute façon je vous ferai un ptit plan de la chose

On peut dire 17 parce que je pense que mon poupoun va passer aussi un moment*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

rien à voir avec votre surprise parti, mais je voulais juste dire à simon qu'il réponde à mon email.


----------



## simon (29 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JackSim:
*

Arghl. Encore une fois comme ça et j'appelle mon ami José et ses moustaches.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On a dit un truc SYMPA !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

T'inquiéte pas Jack on te trouvera un bon bistr bien de chez nous avec 3 déci de Goron  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 mais non je rigole bon moi je suis bien fatigué alors je vais aller me coucher dans trente secondes...comme ça cela m'évitera de raconter n'importe quoi...

Ah oui Richy je te répondu si jamais

Bonne nuit les enfants....


----------



## Einbert (29 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Simon:
*
Bonne nuit les enfants....*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bonjour Papa,
Bien dormi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...moi je suis aussi pour un bon petit bistrot sympa, pas trop trop loin de la gare...on peut tjrs se donner rendez-vous a la gare justement, vu que je pense que la majorite viendront en train (ca nous donnera l'occas de deja commencer la nosse dans le train  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )...Et les valaisans, faudra penser a prendre une bonne bouteille de blanc pour la route  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...

Il serait sympa que qqun prenne aussi une camera numerique pour immortaliser cet evenement number 1 ...

bonne journee a tous les freros  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++ (desole, je ne peux m'empecher de terminer autrement mes posts...ca fait au moins plus de 450 posts que je termine de la sorte...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## simon (29 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Einbert:
*
Bonjour Papa,
Bien dormi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ouais ça va correct...mais on dort jamais assez moi je dis   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Einbert:
*
Il serait sympa que qqun prenne aussi une camera numerique pour immortaliser cet evenement number 1 ...
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Très bonne idée moi j'en ai pas par contre j'ai mon appareil photo numérique que je me ferais un plaisir de prendre avec moi


----------



## gjouvenat (29 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Einbert:
*Et les valaisans, faudra penser a prendre une bonne bouteille de blanc pour la route   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Une bouteille d'abricotine ca va ????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;[Only Mac] Manu&gt;:
*Et de 16, je pense pouvoir venir aussi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Hum !!! tu as pu te liberer ??? tu as plus besoin de donner les archet au petit gamins ???


----------



## JackSim (29 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*Une bouteille d'abricotine ca va ????*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Mon grand-père faisait la meilleure abricotine du Valais ! J'en garde quelques cuisants souvenirs...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>*tu as plus besoin de donner les archet au petit gamins ???*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Non non, contrairement aux apparences Manu n'est pas prof de violon, mais il a juste travaillé sur les pistes de ski.


----------



## simon (29 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JackSim:
*

Non non, contrairement aux apparences Manu n'est pas prof de violon, mais il a juste travaillé sur les pistes de ski.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Y'a encore de la neige non parce que déjà à Noel c'était pas top alors maintenant j'ose pas imaginer...heureusement il reste l'abricotine...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ces valaisains j'vous jure


----------



## ricchy (29 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Simon:
*

Très bonne idée moi j'en ai pas par contre j'ai mon appareil photo numérique que je me ferais un plaisir de prendre avec moi*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


moi g'en ai une de cam numérique Simon, sauf que g un mariage, mais si tu est gentil je peux te la prêter





si tu vois ce que je veux dire...


----------



## simon (20 Avril 2002)

Donc voilà vu qu'il faut refaire tous les posts à la main...grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...entre nous ça me fout en boule ce genre de truc.........bref c'est pas le sujet du post........

Donc on reprend les mêmes et on recommence on avait fixé le 11 mai 2002 à Lausanne et j suis passé au Grand Café endroit fort sympatique et très agréable dans lequel nous pourront nous exprimer et même manger par la suite (pour ceux qui veule), il faut juste une petite estimation du nombre de personne et c'est in the pocket


----------



## Jean-iMarc (20 Avril 2002)

Présent   !!!!


----------



## c-66 (20 Avril 2002)

Bon, c'te fois je vais essayer de faire mieux que la dernière. Donc... aller, non, je dirais présent quand je suis sûr.


----------



## simon (20 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Veejee:
*Bon, c'te fois je vais essayer de faire mieux que la dernière. Donc... aller, non, je dirais présent quand je suis sûr.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu peux le faire Veejee, oui oui je sais que tu peux


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (21 Avril 2002)

_I'll be back!!!_ 

peut-être arrivant seulement dans la soirée, sans doute accompagné de Einbert, les deux avec des valoches sous les yeux et s'engueulant pour savoir qui a laissé partir le bloc 0x02b1c92a de mémoire sans lui avoir mis son collier avant   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







MAIS BIEN LA!

++
Beru

[20 avril 2002 : message édité par [MGZ] Black Beru]


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (21 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Veejee:
*Bon, c'te fois je vais essayer de faire mieux que la dernière. Donc... aller, non, je dirais présent quand je suis sûr.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pas de défile cette fois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et interdit d'éteindre les serveurs pour faire croire qu'il y a une panne que tu dois uuuuurgemment réparer... Vu que les servs seront des Mac personne ne te croira  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







++
Beru


----------



## Einbert (21 Avril 2002)

Il se pourrait bien que je sois aussi de la partie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et la mémoire, normallement, ben elle devrait être pile poile, vu qu'on a tué le lutin principal, Missing Star  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 !!

++


----------



## simon (22 Avril 2002)

Bande de ptit comique ces fribourgeois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Les chasseurs de bugs, après les chasseurs de fantômes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et pis les autres y dorment encore ou y sont pas pu se remettre de notre cataclysme forumien ????!??! Gjouvenat on se lève (en autre... )


----------



## gjouvenat (22 Avril 2002)

Hein ??? ki moi ?!?! ou ca ???

A oui bien sur.... Il va de soit que je vien à Lausanne... je ne sais pas encore comment... (c'est loin de la gare le grand café ???) P-Nico tu va te faire une petite viré le 11 mai à Lausanne en TT par hasard ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




a+


----------



## gjouvenat (22 Avril 2002)

Paru dans le clin d'oeil sur les forums

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>le 11, cest au tour de Simon dinviter ses comparses à se réunir au "Grand Café" de Lausanne.  <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Non mais il n'y en a que pour simon.... tsssssss.....  

Tien fait merci Simon de nous inviter... l'addition sera salée !!!


----------



## simon (22 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*

Non mais il n'y en a que pour simon.... tsssssss.....  

Tien fait merci Simon de nous inviter... l'addition sera salée !!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Moi j'ai rien demandé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 et pis pour l'addition non plus j'ai rien demander  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (et je ne demanderai rien non plus d'ailleurs)

Non non le grand café c'est pas trop loin de la gare (en gros même distance que le Java seulement qu'à St-François faut aller à gaucher, passer le Palace et le parc et pis c'est là mais je vais vous trouver un ptit plan de derrière les fagots et vous allez tout comprendre


----------



## simon (22 Avril 2002)

Je sais je sais c'est pas la meilleure image que j'ai trouvé mais bon


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Avril 2002)

Si je le puis je vais m'invitre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ( sur demande expresse de paul  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Number One (22 Avril 2002)

Présent !


----------



## simon (22 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;Jagger&gt;:
*Si je le puis je vais m'invitre   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ( sur demande expresse de paul   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Y'a pas de problème t'es very welcome


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (22 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Einbert:
*Il se pourrait bien que je sois aussi de la partie   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et la mémoire, normallement, ben elle devrait être pile poile, vu qu'on a tué le lutin principal, Missing Star   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 !!
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bieeeen sûr que tu seras de la partie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On passe la journée à traquer le bug sauvage au fond des bois, et après on va se râfraichir le gosier en bonne compagnie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quant au lutin principal, c'est sûr, maintenant que son cadavre orne la cheminée, on va être plus tranquilles... N'empêche je suis sûr qu'il a des sbires près à nous agresser à la première inattention  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++
Beru


----------



## gjouvenat (22 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Simon:
*Je sais je sais c'est pas la meilleure image que j'ai trouvé mais bon
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ca à l'air assez loin !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Bon bon ca va je déconne je pense pouvoir venir à pied mais c'est pas sur... vu que j'ai un pied qui à de la peine à me suivre... enfin on vera  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et JackSim... tu confirme ta venu ???


----------



## Jean-iMarc (23 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*je pense pouvoir venir à pied*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Depuis genève ?????


----------



## simon (25 Avril 2002)

Donc en faisant le total des membres ayant répondu sur ce post j'en compte une petite dizaine...seulement....allez allez on se bouge un peu les enfants   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













[24 avril 2002 : message édité par Simon]


----------



## Einbert (25 Avril 2002)

Faudrait pas faire comme aux élections françaises lors du premier tour, hein mes cocos  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Donc comme l'a si bien dit Simon, bougez-vous, mobilisez-vous !!!  ...euh, moi je peux pas venir ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... meuh non, ze viendrai  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++


----------



## alèm (26 Avril 2002)

je remonte le sujet.


----------



## Jean-iMarc (26 Avril 2002)

Merci Alèm


----------



## kisco (26 Avril 2002)

ouais merci de l'avoir remonté ! il me semblait avoir répondu, mais en fait non...

je vais aussi venir à pied depuis la gare, mais c'est quoi les heures ? parce que j'ai qqch dans la soirée, alors je vais pas faire long suivant quand ça commence.


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (26 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Einbert:
*
Donc comme l'a si bien dit Simon, bougez-vous, mobilisez-vous !!!  ...euh, moi je peux pas venir ...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... meuh non, ze viendrai   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Einbert... pense à ton airport... fort...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Z'allez voir, il va rappliquer au triple galop, avec cet argument-là -  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- au fait, oui c'est une private joke... si vous voulez l'explication, faudra venir à la SAES  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gnihihihi je suis sadique, je sais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 - 

++
Beru


----------



## simon (26 Avril 2002)

Pour l'heure on dit 14h30 comme la dernière fois....

Alem on va te nommer remonteur de post officiel de MacG  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 parce qu'il me semble que c'est pas le premier message que je lis ou c'est marqué "Je remonte le post"

Et pis einbert pas d'entourloupe (j'ai pas consulté le Larousse pour l'orthographe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) présent airport ou pas


----------



## simon (26 Avril 2002)

je remonte le sujet.


----------



## gjouvenat (26 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Simon:
*je remonte le sujet.  *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>












Désolé de ce poste   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je suis vraiment con quand je mis met moi !!!!


----------



## simon (27 Avril 2002)

Ricchy m'a confirmé sa venu par sms  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 donc cela fait un de plus


----------



## Number One (27 Avril 2002)

Avec ou sans son matériel photographique


----------



## gjouvenat (27 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Number One:
*Avec ou sans son matériel photographique   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

A mon avis avec...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Simon, dit lui d'amener le cable pour relier son superbe appareil à mon petit titi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je suis bien chaud... et si qqun à une camera  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++


----------



## simon (27 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*

A mon avis avec...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Simon, dit lui d'amener le cable pour relier son superbe appareil à mon petit titi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je suis bien chaud... et si qqun à une camera   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ça narche je lui transmettrai asns aucun problème


----------



## blackhole (27 Avril 2002)

14h30 Grand Café le 11 mai... j'y serais... et la semaine suivante LAN OnlyMac....


----------



## gjouvenat (27 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par blackhole:
*14h30 Grand Café le 11 mai... j'y serais... et la semaine suivante LAN OnlyMac....*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Hum... bon ca  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Monsieur JackSim est prié de confirmé ca venue... ainsi que VeeJee


----------



## simon (27 Avril 2002)

Et nous avons un nouveau membre qui se nomme Mitch qui nous fait l'honneur de venir depuis Genève et qui a de la place dans sa voiture...le truc c'est qu'il faut juste un peu patienter afin qu'il puisse posté des message car vu les problèmes rencontrer il n'a pas encore reçu son mot de passe (mais rassuré vous je lui ai donné l'adresse de notre JackSim préféré  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et effectivement cela serait bien si JackSim et Veejee confirmait leur venu


----------



## gjouvenat (27 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Simon:
*
Et effectivement cela serait bien si JackSim et Veejee confirmait leur venu   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

On veux les admins.... on veux les admin....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon ton petit nouveau il a un e-mail ???


----------



## JackSim (28 Avril 2002)

Arrêtez de crier, arrêtez de crier, je serai là cette fois, et en forme (j'espère  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Les week-ends du mois de mai sont particulièrement chargés mais vous avez du bol, le 11 l'après-midi je n'ai encore rien de prévu.


----------



## gjouvenat (28 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JackSim:
[QBle 11 l'après-midi je n'ai encore rien de prévu.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/QB]<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Il y a aussi le soir il ne faut pas oublier...


----------



## Einbert (28 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ] Black Beru:
*

Einbert... pense à ton airport... fort... 

- Z'allez voir, il va rappliquer au triple galop, avec cet argument-là -   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- au fait, oui c'est une private joke... si vous voulez l'explication, faudra venir à la SAES   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gnihihihi je suis sadique, je sais   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   - 

++
Beru*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Simon:
*
Et pis einbert pas d'entourloupe (j'ai pas consulté le Larousse pour l'orthographe ) présent airport ou pas *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bon, bon...pas besoin d'attendre la SAES2 ... je vous fait un petit scoop rien que pour vous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Donc, pour la petite histoire, mon petit frère vient de s'acheter le tout nouvel iMac (précisons qu'il s'agit du superdrive   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) et son ordio est 2 étages plus haut que le mien, resp. 2 étages plus haut que l'endroit où se trouve le router...donc faut trouver moyen de le connecter au net sans créer un "pétichimélo" de fils à travers la maison (hein Beru  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ... à moi d'envoyer une petite vanne interne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... quoique maintenant, depuis le petit bircolage, ben plus rien...) et j'aimerais pouvoir tester l'Airport avant de l'acheter; je me demande justement si cela passe 2 étages...Donc faudrait que je trouve une bonne âme qui me prêterait son Airport pour une journée, histoire de tester...

++


----------



## gjouvenat (28 Avril 2002)

Moi je voulu faire la meme choses.... je suis aller chez Manor, j'ai acheter, j'ai tester et j'ai rendu car ca marchait pas dans tout l'appart...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Resultat... remboursé


----------



## Mitch (28 Avril 2002)

Bon me voila.....

Le petit nouveau (heuu moi....) est enfin la .. alors je réitère la proposition pour aller de Genève a lausane le 11 il me reste encore deux places...... la première est deja réservé.... si certains sont intérésses me contacter par mail.....

je rapelle que (mais je pense que c'etait évident..) je serais présent le 11


----------



## gjouvenat (28 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Mitch:
*Bon me voila.....

Le petit nouveau (heuu moi....) est enfin la .. alors je réitère la proposition pour aller de Genève a lausane le 11 il me reste encore deux places...... la première est deja réservé.... si certains sont intérésses me contacter par mail.....

je rapelle que (mais je pense que c'etait évident..) je serais présent le 11    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ben voila, un de plus... je ne sais pas l'age que tu as mais le site Only-Mac organise une lan à Corsier le 18 et 19 mai donc si tu es interessé....

Merci pour la place...

A++


----------



## simon (29 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Einbert:
*
 Donc, pour la petite histoire, mon petit frère vient de s'acheter le tout nouvel iMac (précisons qu'il s'agit du superdrive    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 

++*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Il a de la chance ton ptit frère  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Y veut pas nous le preter pour le 11


----------



## Einbert (29 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Simon:
*
Y veut pas nous le preter pour le 11   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ça m'étonnerait


----------



## gjouvenat (29 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Einbert:
*

Ça m'étonnerait   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Aller un petit effort.... c'est rien...


----------



## simon (29 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Einbert:
*

Ça m'étonnerait   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est quand même incroyable ces petits frères


----------



## blackhole (29 Avril 2002)

On ira squatter celui de chez Manor...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il mérite un petit nettoyage  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pique lui juste le CD d'installation d'OSX...


----------



## Einbert (30 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par blackhole:
*On ira squatter celui de chez Manor...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il mérite un petit nettoyage   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pique lui juste le CD d'installation d'OSX...
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bonne idée...et du coup, ben on installe incognito une borne Airport à Manor, puis une petite carte Airport dans le dit iMac, ce qui nous permettra (après installation de ARD) :

	1. de prendre le contrôle de l'iMac à n'importe quel moment

	2. d'utiliser le DD de l'iMac pour y stoquer nos données gratos

	3. Surfer gratuitement au dans tout Manor












Elle n'est pas bonne mon idée, hein ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++


----------



## gjouvenat (30 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Einbert:
*
Elle n'est pas bonne mon idée, hein ??   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Si si...

simon : Tu t'occupes des sécuritas
Einbert : Tu tiens l'imac à l'envers
Black Beru : Tu dévises et tu met la carte airport
Jean imarc : tu t'occupes de la borne
moi : je m'occupe des vendeurs...

Et hop le tours est joué.....


----------



## Einbert (30 Avril 2002)

ET tous les autres se mettent autour pour former un mur de protection anti-regard  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Là je compterais principalement sur Blackhole pour me faire un zoli petit _vide_ autour de moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... et si les gens s'approchent trop près...hop, ils sont aspirés  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++


----------



## simon (30 Avril 2002)

Bande de comique


----------



## Jean-iMarc (30 Avril 2002)

Je sens qu'on va parler des saes dans les journaux !!!


----------



## alèm (30 Avril 2002)

_message pour les organisateurs : allez voir ici!_


----------



## simon (30 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*message pour les organisateurs : allez voir ici!



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

A la limite même les autres peuvent aller voir mais je pense que vous n'aviez pas attendu ma bénédiction pour y aller  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Mais en tout cas c'est une riche idée


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2002)

hop! une p'tite remontée à la surface    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ben voilà, j'ne serais pas de la partie à cette 2ème   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 SAES
à moins que j'arrive à négocier pour la soirée... faut voir, mais c'est encore sans garantie.

aller tout de bon pour le 11 et p'tre à la 3ème...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




a+

[30 avril 2002 : message édité par Oups]


----------



## simon (1 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Oups:
* p'tre à la 3ème...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Un peu mon neveu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 qu'y aura une troisième SAES


----------



## kisco (1 Mai 2002)

hé vous ! là !!
ceux qui parlent de cette saes2, sont en suisse...
et vous venez pas à l'Only Mac LAN 2 ???? (une semaine plus tard)
au pire, venez juste pour le souper au resto.


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (1 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par kisco:
*
au pire, venez juste pour le souper au resto.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ca je devrais pouvoir... mais bon je l'ai déjà dit 20 fois...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++
Beru


----------



## gjouvenat (1 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ] Black Beru:
*

Ca je devrais pouvoir... mais bon je l'ai déjà dit 20 fois...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++
Beru*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Il parlait pas que pour toi....


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (2 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*

Il parlait pas que pour toi....   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ca m'a pas empêché e me sentir légèrement visé, vu comme tu m'as spammé sur ICQ il y a quelques semaines 





 aussi





++
Beru


----------



## gjouvenat (3 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ] Black Beru:
*

Ca m'a pas empêché e me sentir légèrement visé, vu comme tu m'as spammé sur ICQ il y a quelques semaines 





 aussi





++
Beru*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Moi ??? non c'est pas possible  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Peut etre qu'en y réfléchissant un peu... j'ai peut etre été chiant... mais qu'un  peu


----------



## alèm (3 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*

Moi ??? non c'est pas possible   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Peut etre qu'en y réfléchissant un peu... j'ai peut etre été chiant... mais qu'un  peu   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

je te rassure, tu t'es calmé!


----------



## gjouvenat (3 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

je te rassure, tu t'es calmé!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Merci


----------



## simon (3 Mai 2002)

Calmé calmé je sais pas moi mais dès que je start mon ICQ j'ai plein de message de lui alors calmé calmé...bon faut aussi dire que ICQ c'est tout les dix ans


----------



## Einbert (4 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Simon:
*bon faut aussi dire que ICQ c'est tout les dix ans   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Ca je peux le certifier  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Simon prefere travailler  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++


----------



## simon (6 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Einbert:
*
Simon prefere travailler   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Trava quoi ?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## kisco (6 Mai 2002)

ce qui est excellent c'est que personne a répondu à ma question, sauf Béru, qui l'avait déjà fait !!?!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















(j'abuse des smilies ? noooonn  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (6 Mai 2002)

Kisco, je vais rerépondre tout seul à ta question:

_les autres ont:
- soit trop de boulot
- soit ne jouent pas..._

Valàààà  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







++
Beru


----------



## Jean-iMarc (6 Mai 2002)

Oh là, il était bien loin le sujet .......













Hop, tout en haut.


----------



## gjouvenat (6 Mai 2002)

Et mais moi je vien


----------



## gjouvenat (6 Mai 2002)

Bon j'ai une mauvaise nouvelle...

veejee ne viendra pas   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il est avec ca famille... bon on a toujours jacksim mais bon... 

Tant pis pour toi veejee on fera la fête sans toi


----------



## simon (7 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*Bon j'ai une mauvaise nouvelle...

veejee ne viendra pas    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Il est avec ca famille... bon on a toujours jacksim mais bon... 

Tant pis pour toi veejee on fera la fête sans toi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Il me semble que la dernière fois il était déjà avec sa famille  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Mais bon c'est quand même l'ascension alors on peut lui pardonner


----------



## ricchy (7 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*

A mon avis avec...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Simon, dit lui d'amener le cable pour relier son superbe appareil à mon petit titi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je suis bien chaud... et si qqun à une camera   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

après un court appel à Simon, "qui a omis de me dire 
tout ça" je...
de 1, je confirme ma venue...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



de 2, je t'amène mon appareil photo
de 3, ma caméra aussi si tu insistes.
de 4, je te prend aussi fcp3 ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



5 jours, le compte à rebours est enclenché...


----------



## gjouvenat (7 Mai 2002)

Non FCP3 ca ira... Je l'ai dejà  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon sinon il y a Manu qui vien...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et un de plus


----------



## simon (7 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*
Et un de plus   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Donc cela nous fait un total de combien tout ça minimum une quinzaine grand max une vingtaine


----------



## gjouvenat (7 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Simon:
*

Donc cela nous fait un total de combien tout ça minimum une quinzaine grand max une vingtaine   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

+ florent et trois de ce potes


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (7 Mai 2002)

Vi, on va pouvoir se faire un revival Pomme A, avec les principaux protagonistes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++
Beru


----------



## gjouvenat (7 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ] Black Beru:
*Vi, on va pouvoir se faire un revival Pomme A, avec les principaux protagonistes   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++
Beru*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Merde comme tu sais ca toi ???


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2002)

mdr pas les principaux et c est peut-etre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si jamais greg,... Beru savoir ca car lui etre mgz pote moi et moi etre mgz pote lui toi comprendre ou moi dessin faire ?


----------



## simon (7 Mai 2002)

A la limite lui savoir ça parce que lui là la dernière fois


----------



## gjouvenat (7 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Florent:
*
Si jamais greg,... Beru savoir ca car lui etre mgz pote moi et moi etre mgz pote lui toi comprendre ou moi dessin faire ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_Vous pouvez répéter la question??? _


----------



## simon (7 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Florent:
*mdr pas les principaux et c est peut-etre   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si jamais greg,... Beru savoir ca car lui etre mgz pote moi et moi etre mgz pote lui toi comprendre ou moi dessin faire ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Un dessin


----------



## Mitch (7 Mai 2002)

moi plus comprendre.... est ce que moi comprendre langage vous samedi ?????

parce que mac moi pas faire bonne traduction......

bon qui y sera verra.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2002)

Bon en résumé, je devrais être là... (suis l'ancien technard hardware de Pomme A), Nicolas Seriot aussi (ancien vendeur/technard soft) et Jerome ussi (ancien technicien quifaittout à domicile),...

Donc les d'jeunes de Pomme A devrait faire leur apparition à l'SAES si tout se passe bien


----------



## Einbert (8 Mai 2002)

Ben voila une bonne nouvelle  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... Et voici le valais qui debarque  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ...

Bonne journee a tous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S : Et hop, du coup le poste se retrouve en pole position


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Einbert:
*Ben voila une bonne nouvelle   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... Et voici le valais qui debarque   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ...
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Simon (de macg) est valaisan aussi


----------



## gjouvenat (8 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Einbert:
*Ben voila une bonne nouvelle   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... Et voici le valais qui debarque   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Deja avec JackSim...


----------



## simon (9 Mai 2002)

Alors là moi je dis t'aurais du faire beau art  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 lol


----------



## c-66 (9 Mai 2002)

Bon alors... je me suis débrouillé, je pars pas pour mon week-end en Italie et je viens (meuh non, je plaisante). Enfin, oui, je viens mais je devais pas aller en Italie. Bon bref...

Tiens, à propos, j'ai enfin posté les images de la SAES 1, vous trouverez tout ça ici http://homepage.mac.com/cyril/PhotoAlbum8.html  bon, y'en a que 3 et pour ceux qui ont pas leur nom sur la première photo, envoyez moi un mail et je complète.

Notez que j'ai également mis une petite carte pour l'AES 2 qui me semble bien clair surtout que les noms des rues sont notées.

Donc à Samedi...

[08 mai 2002 : message édité par Veejee]


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Mai 2002)

Yes veejee est vivant... et en plus il vient... c'est la fête...

Merci pour les photos... un peu de retard mais tu es pardonné... C'est bien parce que tu es admin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et qu'on veut les nouveaux serveurs rapidement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







++


----------



## simon (9 Mai 2002)

C'est ccccccooooooooooollllllllllll  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















 en plus l'actu mac est chargée ces temps alors on aura plein de chose à discuter


----------



## kisco (9 Mai 2002)

qui est-ce qui arrive par le train ?
on pourrait monter ensemble, vu que je c pas trop ou c...


----------



## simon (9 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par kisco:
*qui est-ce qui arrive par le train ?
on pourrait monter ensemble, vu que je c pas trop ou c...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Alors je t'explique, tu sors de la Gare, tu traverses la route (tu es donc devant le McDo), tu montes le Petit-Chêne c'est la rue très très très en pente (si tu es en forme tu peux le faire en courant ou à vélo), une fois tout en haut de la chose, tu arrives sur la place St-François de l'autre côté de la route tu dois avoir l'UBSet le restaurant le Manora, tu pars à gauche, tu vas passer devant un cinéma, puis devant le Palace, puis tu arrives ds un parc tu continues au milieu du parc tu as un truc genre tribunal cantonal ou je sais plus quoi tu fais 20 mêtre et tu y es. (C'est ds le même bâtiment que la cinématéque  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )

Understand or not


----------



## kisco (9 Mai 2002)

ouais c bon je vois, merci !
mais le petit chêne en courant j'y crois pas trop  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



on a fixé avec Greg ~14h devant Naville dans le hall de la gare... si ça intéresse quelqu'un, dites-le, pour qu'on vous attendes !


----------



## Number One (9 Mai 2002)

Attendez-moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je vient avec vous


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (9 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Florent:
*

BERU 8=o (_!_) FLO

Suffit le dessin ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu m'avais caché que t'avais une telle poitrine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est pas des implants au moins?


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (9 Mai 2002)

Au fait Einbert et moi on sait pas trop quand on arrive... 15 h ça serait le rève, et si possible avant 17 h, mais bon ça va dépendre de tout un tas de facteurs... Mais on sera là pour toute la soirée, pas s'inquiéter  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++
Beru


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Simon:
*

Un dessin   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

BERU 8=o (_!_) FLO

Suffit le dessin ?


----------



## blackhole (9 Mai 2002)

... je suis aussi valaisan.... ça va ressembler à une éunion de famille... y'en a des qui vont avoir peur!!!


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Mai 2002)

Mais moi aussi je suis valaisan... mais j'habite pas en valais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Faut dire que je suis aussi vaudois, genevois, et francais


----------



## simon (9 Mai 2002)

Pour les valaisans interdiction stricte d'amener des caisses de blancs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Merci 

Simon pour le monde Macintosh sans alllllcccccccooooohipsllllll ...burrrp


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Simon:
*Pour les valaisans interdiction stricte d'amener des caisses de blancs   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Merci 
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je pensais à une bonne bouteille d'abricotine


----------



## simon (9 Mai 2002)

C'est bien ce que je disais alcoolique  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 mais moi je vais me permettre de vous amener une bouteille de ..................................................................................................thé froid de derrière les fagots vous allez rien comprendre


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Simon:
*C'est bien ce que je disais alcoolique   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 mais moi je vais me permettre de vous amener une bouteille de ..................................................................................................thé froid de derrière les fagots vous allez rien comprendre   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ok...

Mais il faut qu'il soit millésimé et avec au minimu 8 ans d'age...


----------



## simon (9 Mai 2002)

Ne t'inquiéte pas pour ça j'ai des belles choses ds ma cave à......thé froid


----------



## Mitch (10 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
* 

Faut dire que je suis aussi vaudois, genevois, et francais   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


c'est pas trop dure a porter tout ça????

je pensais surtout au français.....


----------



## gjouvenat (10 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Mitch:
*


c'est pas trop dure a porter tout ça????

je pensais surtout au français.....






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu te trompes.... Le valaisan c'est assez compliqué car il faut picoler sans arret...

Mais le plus dire c'est le vaudois quand meme


----------



## simon (10 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*

Tu te trompes.... Le valaisan c'est assez compliqué car il faut picoler sans arret...

Mais le plus dire c'est le vaudois quand meme *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu parles ouais moi je dis c'est ton côté genevois qui resort un peu trop  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 grande gueule un peu quand même  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'déconne


----------



## gjouvenat (10 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Simon:
*

Tu parles ouais moi je dis c'est ton côté genevois qui resort un peu trop   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 grande gueule un peu quand même   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'déconne*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Un peu ???? Tu devrais dire beaucoup


----------



## simon (10 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*

Un peu ???? Tu devrais dire beaucoup   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Justement je le pensais mais j'ai posé je ne voulais pas fâcher le co-organisateur


----------



## gjouvenat (10 Mai 2002)

Merci simon... ce me vien droit au coeur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







J -1


----------



## simon (10 Mai 2002)

BlackHole je te propose que l'on se voit demain cela sera plus simple vu que je viens seulement de voir que tu m'avais laisser un message privé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 sorry

Gjouvenat toi tu as une bonne nouvelle ds tes messages privé alors take a look  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ah oui La Puce est désolée mais elle ne sera pas là il faudra se contenter de son iBook


----------



## gjouvenat (10 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Simon:
[QB]Gjouvenat toi tu as une bonne nouvelle ds tes messages privé alors take a look   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[QB]<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

I see i see.....

Toi aussi maintenant


----------



## kisco (10 Mai 2002)

SAES2  J-1 !
OML2  J-8 !!

Yessssssss !!!


----------



## gjouvenat (10 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par kisco:
*OML2  J-8 !!

Yessssssss !!!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ca va figther...


----------



## Einbert (10 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Simon:
* pas là il faudra se contenter de son iBook*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est deja ca  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







A demain  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++


----------



## Swissnick (11 Mai 2002)

Je viens demain, si c'est pas trop tard pour le dire !


----------



## gjouvenat (11 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Swissnick:
*Je viens demain, si c'est pas trop tard pour le dire !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Hum... attend je vais en parler à toute l'organisation...

Bon tu peux venir... Le vote à été dur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Mais c'est bien parce que... parce que... parce que koi déjà ??? Ben j'ai oublier..

Bon pas grave et à demain...

Greg


----------



## Jean-iMarc (11 Mai 2002)

Salut, 

A demain, mais n'oubliez pas vos appareils photo, je viens de peter le mien (et bien en plus) arghhh!

Note pour tous : si vous passez en Auvergne, faites attention, le goudron y est très dur, même si l'animal est dans une housse.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













(sinon, pour demain :   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 )


----------



## simon (11 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jean-iMarc:
*Salut, 

A demain, mais n'oubliez pas vos appareils photo, je viens de peter le mien (et bien en plus) arghhh!

Note pour tous : si vous passez en Auvergne, faites attention, le goudron y est très dur, même si l'animal est dans une housse.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Demain nous ferons une minute de silence en l'honneur de ton vaillant et fidèle appareil photo...sniff


----------



## gjouvenat (11 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jean-iMarc:
[QB]Salut, 

A demain, mais n'oubliez pas vos appareils photo, je viens de peter le mien (et bien en plus) arghhh!
QB]<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

J'apporte la caméra....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sinon pour demain meme chose


----------



## simon (11 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*

Sinon pour demain meme chose   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

et tu auras même peut-être ta petite surprise, pas celle sur 2 CDs mais l'autre


----------



## gjouvenat (11 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Simon:
*

et tu auras même peut-être ta petite surprise, pas celle sur 2 CDs mais l'autre   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Quoi ??? tu as trouver de gonzesses ????


----------



## simon (11 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*

Quoi ??? tu as trouver de gonzesses ????    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Non mais je vous jure quel obsédé ce garçon si ça continue je vais lui acheter un poupée gonflable


----------



## c-66 (11 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Simon:
*

et tu auras même peut-être ta petite surprise, pas celle sur 2 CDs mais l'autre   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ce qui me fait penser que si tout va bien, je risque d'avoir de quoi remplir 2 CD avant la SAES de demain.

Et je prends mon appareil photo aussi (je mettrais les photos plus rapidement en ligne, promis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

A DEMAIN !!!


----------



## simon (11 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Veejee:
*

Ce qui me fait penser que si tout va bien, je risque d'avoir de quoi remplir 2 CD avant la SAES de demain.

Et je prends mon appareil photo aussi (je mettrais les photos plus rapidement en ligne, promis   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

A DEMAIN !!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

lol  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 je sens qu'on va bien s'amuser


----------



## gjouvenat (11 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Simon:
*

Non mais je vous jure quel obsédé ce garçon si ça continue je vais lui acheter un poupée gonflable   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

trop tard  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Non je déconne

Bon sinon pour le train... On rendez vous à la gare :
Number One
Kisco
Manu
Florent
et moi

RDV à 14 heure...


----------



## simon (11 Mai 2002)

Si vous voulez je viens aussi et pis comme ça on fait des colonnes de deux et pis on monte tous ensemble au Grand Café  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 comme quand on était à l'école lol


----------



## gjouvenat (11 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Simon:
*Si vous voulez je viens aussi et pis comme ça on fait des colonnes de deux et pis on monte tous ensemble au Grand Café   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 comme quand on était à l'école lol*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Et pkoi pas... RDZ à 14 heure au naville du hall principal


----------



## simon (11 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*

Et pkoi pas... RDZ à 14 heure au naville du hall principal   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

T'inquiéte pas y a pas trois Hall ds la gare de Lausanne donc je risque pas de me tromper


----------



## gjouvenat (11 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Simon:
*

T'inquiéte pas y a pas trois Hall ds la gare de Lausanne donc je risque pas de me tromper   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

on ne sais jamais....   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




moi je ne sais meme pas ou il est ce hall principal


----------



## Jean-iMarc (11 Mai 2002)

on peut mettre où sa voiture dans le coin ?
ça à l'air plus loin que la dernière fois du parking sous la piscine (je ne sais plus son nom).

je ne vous promet rien pour l'heure, là, je suis encore au milieu des volcans d'auvergne


----------



## simon (11 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jean-iMarc:
*on peut mettre où sa voiture dans le coin ?
ça à l'air plus loin que la dernière fois du parking sous la piscine (je ne sais plus son nom).

je ne vous promet rien pour l'heure, là, je suis encore au milieu des volcans d'auvergne   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Il y a un petit parking juste à côté mais tu risque de devoir sortir toutes les heures pour mettre un peu d'argent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sinon il y a un parking sous terrain pas loin bouge pas je vais te faire une crois sur le plan


----------



## simon (11 Mai 2002)

Ben en fait j'ai même pas besoin de faire une croix y a tout direct sur le plan:











 understand ou de plus amples explications s'impose (si c'est le cas dit par ou tu viens et je t'explique un peu mieux)


----------



## Jean-iMarc (11 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Simon:
*





 understand ou de plus amples explications s'impose *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ok, merci


* <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>(si c'est le cas dit par ou tu viens et je t'explique un peu mieux)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

de Clermont-Ferrand, ça t'aide ???


----------



## simon (11 Mai 2002)

Je te mets un ptit message privé mon grand


----------



## Jean-iMarc (11 Mai 2002)

AAAAHHHHHHH, ok, mais ça, c'est si je viens d'ici, mais comme je viens de là, faut que j'inverse la gauche de la droite alors .....


----------



## blackhole (11 Mai 2002)

On prends le portable si on l' a?

[11 mai 2002 : message édité par blackhole]


----------



## simon (11 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par blackhole:
*On prends les CD de Jaguar si on les a?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Cf message privé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je sais pas pourquoi j'aime bien les message privé ces jours


----------



## gjouvenat (11 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Simon:
*

Cf message privé   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je sais pas pourquoi j'aime bien les message privé ces jours   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est dingue... moi aussi


----------



## Jean-iMarc (11 Mai 2002)

A tout à l'heure, je prends la route ...


----------



## Jean-iMarc (11 Mai 2002)

vrouuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmm


----------



## gjouvenat (11 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jean-iMarc:
*vrouuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmm*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Drole de bruit de ta voiture


----------



## gjouvenat (11 Mai 2002)

H - 2h12


----------



## kisco (11 Mai 2002)

moi je fais mieux : H - 2h05


----------



## kisco (11 Mai 2002)

'tain je vais louper mon train !


----------



## blackhole (11 Mai 2002)

H-0h07... je vais être en retard


----------



## blackhole (12 Mai 2002)

Petite bronzette sur une terrasse... le temps de voir passer un félin....
Prit quelques photos et bu quelques verres...
;-)


----------



## macinside (12 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par blackhole:
*Petite bronzette sur une terrasse... le temps de voir passer un félin....
Prit quelques photos et bu quelques verres...
;-)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

T'a contacté alem pour les photos ???


----------



## c-66 (12 Mai 2002)

Bon, désolé d'être parti si tôt mais bon... on va pas revenir là dessus.

Alors, j'ai déjà mis en ligne les photos ici : http://homepage.mac.com/cyril/PhotoAlbum10.html  dans un décor super kitsch. Attention, la plupart des photos (enfin, les plus belles) ont été prises par Richy avec son superbe EOS D30 qui m'a fait baver tout l'après midi. Et forcément, les autres sont prises par un amateur (moi !) 

Bref, un super moment très sympa, trop court pour moi mais la prochaine fois je reste encore plus longtemps (je fais des progrès, avouez    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

A part ça, j'ai pas eu le temps de prendre les commandes pour les t-shirts SAES mais je vais organiser tout ça ce week-end.

Si vous avez les noms des 2-3 personnes que j'ai oublié, envoyez-moi un mail ou un message privé.

[11 mai 2002 : message édité par Veejee]


----------



## macinside (12 Mai 2002)

[leche]

voici les deux photos a vénéré


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2002)

Bande de blaireau fini  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Moi je vais finir de me saouler  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++


----------



## JackSim (12 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*voici les deux photos a vénéré   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oula, j'ai vraiment pas l'air content sur cette photo


----------



## c-66 (12 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JackSim:
*

Oula, j'ai vraiment pas l'air content sur cette photo   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

LOL, oui, je vais tâcher de trouver mieux. Et notez que j'ai oublié 2-3 personnes qui sont dans mon appareil numérique donc je vais rajouter ça dans un moment. Un petit peu de patience donc...


----------



## gjouvenat (12 Mai 2002)

Au passge : Force X.2  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sinon c'est richy le msieur au gros appareil...

A venir... Une vidéo de la rencontre


----------



## macinside (12 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JackSim:
*

Oula, j'ai vraiment pas l'air content sur cette photo   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Que c'est t'il passé ?


----------



## JackSim (12 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*Que c'est t'il passé ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Peut-être parce que j'étais celui qui avait le plus vieux portable de l'assemblée ?


----------



## macinside (12 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JackSim:
*

Peut-être parce que j'étais celui qui avait le plus vieux portable de l'assemblée ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

normal il a deux ans


----------



## JackSim (12 Mai 2002)

Moi j'arrive à la gare à 14h21. Johann passera me chercher en voiture.

À tout à l'heure


----------



## Jean-iMarc (12 Mai 2002)

vala !

c'est fini, une de plus en moins.

















message pour gjouvenat : "ma voiture, elle fait vrouuuuuuuuuuummmmmm, et pis c'est tout."

non mais !


----------



## kisco (13 Mai 2002)

et comment c'était la fin d'après-midi soirée ??


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2002)

Manger a la coop caroline près de Mon Repos à Lausanne. Rentré vers les 20h


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2002)

QQu à le pseudo ou le numéro ICQ du franco suisse de service qui était avec nous ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je me souviens plus là... 

Pas l'Alien de Jean-Marc donc...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci


----------



## bengilli (13 Mai 2002)

Super photos  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dis moi cyril, tu cultives ton look de Steve Jobs jeune ou c'est une idée ?


----------



## Mitch (13 Mai 2002)

une journée qui restera dans ma mémoire.... et elle n'est pas volatile 

A refaire et bien pour les photos...


----------



## gjouvenat (13 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Florent:
*QQu à le pseudo ou le numéro ICQ du franco suisse de service qui était avec nous ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je me souviens plus là... 

Pas l'Alien de Jean-Marc donc...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est moi que tu veux ???


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (13 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*C'est moi que tu veux ???    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Habituellement Florent préfère les blondes bien roulées   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+

Guillaume

[12 mai 2002 : message édité par [MGZ]Slug]


----------



## macinside (13 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Slug:
*

Habituellement Florent préfère les blondes bien roulées    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+

Guillaume

[12 mai 2002 : message édité par [MGZ]Slug]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Une brune pour moi patron


----------



## Jean-iMarc (13 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Florent:
*
Pas l'Alien de Jean-Marc donc...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Biziglop ???


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*

C'est moi que tu veux ???   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Non c'était Mitch toi tu y es déjà depuis un moment


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jean-iMarc:
*

Biziglop ???*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

La visite des volcans c'était encor plus grave que ce que j'imaginais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ca doit être les 6 heures de route


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

Que c'est t'il passé ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Y fait pas lire les horaires CFF alors forcément il loupe sa correspondance


----------



## gjouvenat (13 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Florent:
*

La visite des volcans c'était encor plus grave que ce que j'imaginais   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ca doit être les 6 heures de route   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je rajouterais.... L'appareil photo numérique qui est totalement détruit


----------



## Einbert (13 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Florent:
*QQu à le pseudo ou le numéro ICQ du franco suisse de service qui était avec nous ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je me souviens plus là... 

Pas l'Alien de Jean-Marc donc...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Moi je n'en vois qu'un : c'est Mitch  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pas trop la gueule de bois ?? Après avoir mélangé Panadol et Vodka-Red Bull ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







++


----------



## gjouvenat (13 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Einbert:
*

Pas trop la gueule de bois ?? Après avoir mélangé Panadol et Vodka-Red Bull ??   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







++*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Il a pas arreter de ce plaindre hier sur ICQ


----------



## Einbert (13 Mai 2002)

En tous cas, les photos sont très réussies  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Normal, on avait un pro parmi nous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, quand c'est qu'on prépare la SAES troisième du nom ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S : JAG est-il aussi en panne chez vous ??

++


----------



## gjouvenat (13 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Einbert:
*P.S : JAG est-il aussi en panne chez vous ??*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Et non désolé... chez moi il marche niquel...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais attend dimanche... je le filerais à Béru...

PS : Je ne sais pas qui à donné des CD pourri mais, Manu et florent on le meme problème...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Einbert:
*
Pas trop la gueule de bois ?? Après avoir mélangé Panadol et Vodka-Red Bull ??   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C etait avec du Dafalgan,... J etait passablement mal le soir quand j ai pris un autre dafalgan et que j ai commencé avec les vodka bleu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J ai une de ses gueules de bois today bien grave,...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Einbert:
*
P.S : JAG est-il aussi en panne chez vous ??*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

J ai le CD 1 qui est corrompu, donc pas possible de l installer... dommage


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2002)

Tiens... Et les photos de Guillaume Tell devant le tribunal c est pour quand ?


----------



## JackSim (13 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Einbert:
*P.S : JAG est-il aussi en panne chez vous ??*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Quiiiiii ? 0


----------



## gjouvenat (13 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Florent:
*Tiens... Et les photos de Guillaume Tell devant le tribunal c est pour quand ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Le film tu veux dire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour tout à l'heure


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*

Le film tu veux dire   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour tout à l'heure*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Meurde... je croyais que tu prennais des photos avec la cam... glops  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Vive les scandales


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*

Et non désolé... chez moi il marche niquel...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais attend dimanche... je le filerais à Béru...

PS : Je ne sais pas qui à donné des CD pourri mais, Manu et florent on le meme problème...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Merci bien Greg...comme d'habe tu me sauves la vie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





++


----------



## blackhole (14 Mai 2002)

Chez moi, ça marche au poil... il met juste un peu de temps à charger.... et c'était l'original donc ça vient des copies


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2002)

Vouiiii...

Y a des motivés pour se faire une sortie en montagne un week end ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 De la vraie, genre une bonne heure de marche puis se posé au bord d un lac de à 2200 mètres... passer un journée tranquille puis rentrer ?

Ou alors se faire un week end en montagne avec nuit dans une cabane à 2500 mètres ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (~ 2heures de marche)

Allezz on se motive


----------



## Mitch (14 Mai 2002)

pourquoi pas .... faut voir...... mais dans le chalet il y a de l'électricité pour recharger les portables ????

et qq1 est-il désigné pour amener les multiprises.....

bon aller on peut bien les lacher un peu nos macs.....


----------



## gjouvenat (14 Mai 2002)

Partant... partant et partant...

J'apporte l'abricotine... je sais je dit ca depuis la premiere mais la je la prend  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










En fait ???? Quel lac de montagne ?? Fully ????

Sinon manu apporte la pomme


----------



## gjouvenat (14 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;einbert qui souper...&gt;:
*

Merci bien Greg...comme d'habe tu me sauves la vie   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





++*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Einbert qui souper ????? C'est du francais ca ????


----------



## gjouvenat (14 Mai 2002)

Et hop nouvelle signature


----------



## Jean-iMarc (14 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*

Je rajouterais.... L'appareil photo numérique qui est totalement détruit   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

AARRGGHHHHHH !!!!!!!!!!!

couic !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*

Einbert qui souper ????? C'est du francais ca ????*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Mais oui, tout à fait...c'est du français crève la dalle...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Et cette SAES3 se fera en montagne alors...Je pourrai prendre mon corps des alpes avec ... Yeahhhhh  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Et puis je m'entraînerai pour vous faire une petite démo du _Rang des vaches_





  C'est sympa de te proposer comme organisateur, Florent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++


----------



## Einbert (14 Mai 2002)

Ben moi je suis partant Ã  2000 Ã  l'heure  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Par contre j'aimerais bien faire un plus grand tour moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... Je laisserai mon Cor des Alpes dans la vallÃ©e  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++


----------



## simon (14 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Einbert:
*Ben moi je suis partant Ã  2000 Ã  l'heure   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Par contre j'aimerais bien faire un plus grand tour moi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... Je laisserai mon Cor des Alpes dans la vallÃ©e   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu nous fais le rang des vaches avec le yodel y parait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 t'aurais pas joué ds la dernière fête des vignerons par hasard !!!!!!!

Et pis y a pas que les multis prise qui faut prévoir, la borne Airport pour le réseau sans fil c'est qui qui la porte sur son dos


----------



## simon (14 Mai 2002)

J'ai mis les photos que Richard m'a donné samedi après-midi sur le web:
http://www.simonganiere.ch/SAES2/ 

Y en a environ 80, et merci richard parce qu'elles sont vraiment bien tes photos


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (14 Mai 2002)

Bon... je dois avouer que les excursions montagnardes c'est pas trop mon trip... Mais rien que pour vos beaux yeux, je viendrai  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







++
Beru


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2002)

Bon ben propostion de parcours :

- Départ de Fully un matin (En Valais, juste après Martigny)
- Montée sur l'alpage de Sorniot ~ 2000 mètres, 1 heure de marche plus ou moins à plat, c est un chemin qui surplombe la vallée, sans vraiment être vertigineux.
- On se pose au bord du lac (ou à la cabane) pour la bouffe de midi, puis on glande dans les environs durant l'après midi.
- Départ en fin d'après midi à la cabane du Fenestral a environ 2500 mètres. 
- Soirée alcolique heuuu pates, dodo la haut.

Et le lendemain on fait la même chose soit en repacant par sorniot soit en fesant le tour,... les heures sont plus ou moins les mêmes,...

Ca donnerait un Samedi/Dimanche, arrivée dimanche fin d'apres midi.

Par contre pas d'eau courante (eau de pluis) et pas d'électricité, donc doudoune le Titi y reste à la maison  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Niveau physique c'est pas une marche spécialement difficile... Faut juste etre motivé de se dire qu on part à 2500 mètres sans ordi durant 2 jours et qu'il faut marcher ~ 2/2.5 heures pour y arriver  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Toujours motivé ?


On trouve quelques photos ici : http://www.chavalard.com/  et ici : http://www.fully-sorniot.ch/principale.asp


----------



## Mitch (14 Mai 2002)

je suis toujours partant..... même si loin de mon titi ça va être très très très...... (aller j'abrège) dur 

il faut juste que je sache assez tôt le WE incriminé pour prévoir... mes semaines sont calme mais les WE je suis souvent complet.....


----------



## gjouvenat (14 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Florent:
*Bon ben propostion de parcours :

- Départ de Fully un matin (En Valais, juste après Martigny)
- Montée sur l'alpage de Sorniot ~ 2000 mètres, 1 heure de marche plus ou moins à plat, c est un chemin qui surplombe la vallée, sans vraiment être vertigineux.
- On se pose au bord du lac (ou à la cabane) pour la bouffe de midi, puis on glande dans les environs durant l'après midi.
- Départ en fin d'après midi à la cabane du Fenestral a environ 2500 mètres. 
- Soirée alcolique heuuu pates, dodo la haut.[/URL]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Sur que je suis partant... je pensais au même lac que toi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sinon je prenderais la canne à peche avec  un permis journalier  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On ne sais jamais


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Mai 2002)

http://www.fully-sorniot.ch/course/region.asp


----------



## kisco (14 Mai 2002)

!! départ !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est excellent la cabane de Fenestral !

mais chuis sceptique pour trouver une date, j'ai déjà tellement de trucs...
(et faudra en trouver une autre pour l'OML3)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*
Sinon je prenderais la canne à peche avec  un permis journalier   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

On peut les acheter sur place à la cabane.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*Pour la date, je pense que le mois d'aout est idéal !!!!
Pas toi florent ???   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Hum... Aout c est trop tard pour moi, je serais a cheval entre maintenant et mon nouveau boulot et en plus je serais deja 2-3 semaines à la montagne,... Une semaine garder les sales ados à la colo (Sorniot) et une semaine gardien au Fénestral...

Donc je pensais plutot fin juin ou juillet.


----------



## gjouvenat (14 Mai 2002)

On peut dire juillet je pense...

Sinon tu es malade ??? pfffffffff


On ta dit que le dafalgan c'était avec de l'eau pas de l'acool  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Aller soyons foulll Le premier week end de juillet... 6-7 juillet !?!?!


----------



## JackSim (15 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*Aller soyons foulll Le premier week end de juillet... 6-7 juillet !?!?!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ouais comme ça je serais de retour pour Muse au Montreux Jazz le 8.


----------



## gjouvenat (15 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JackSim:
*

Ouais comme ça je serais de retour pour Muse au Montreux Jazz le 8.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Héhéh... Déjà un heureux


----------



## JackSim (15 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Simon:
*Y en a environ 80*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

On dit huitante.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon la Jag' je l'ai garée (pardon, parquée) sur un disque externe FireWire et ça tourne pas mal.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Mai 2002)

un heureux...
et un malheureux, moi. en pleine période d'examen, donc non.


----------



## gjouvenat (15 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;kisco@epfl&gt;:
*un heureux...
et un malheureux, moi. en pleine période d'examen, donc non.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Arggggggggggg


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Mai 2002)

20-21 juillet

C est le mieux il me semble,... Les exas devraient etre finis...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;kisco@epfl&gt;:
*un heureux...
et un malheureux, moi. en pleine période d'examen, donc non.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

On peux t'aider à réviser si tu viens


----------



## bateman (15 Mai 2002)

yeah.
le mac et la montagne, voilà qui devient intéressant.

c'est réservé aux citoyens qui ont la chance d'avoir RAMUZ sur leurs billets de banque ou bien?

une question de béotien : 
AES &gt; Apple Expo Sauvage
mais SAES, c'est pour Spécial AES?


----------



## cux221 (15 Mai 2002)

J'en serais, si je n'ai rien ce week end.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bateman:
*yeah.
le mac et la montagne, voilà qui devient intéressant.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est net  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tu rajoutes la musique electronique et toutes mes passions sont réunies  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bateman:
*
c'est réservé aux citoyens qui ont la chance d'avoir RAMUZ sur leurs billets de banque ou bien?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Jean-iMarc est venu aux deux premières SAES depuis la France ! Samedi il a même fait 6 heures de route pour nous rejoindre !! (il est des nooohoootreuuuuu)

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bateman:
*une question de béotien : 
AES &gt; Apple Expo Sauvage
mais SAES, c'est pour Spécial AES?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Suisse Apple Expo Sauvage  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et la ce sera une SMAES


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par cux221:
*J'en serais, si je n'ai rien ce week end.



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Wow un de plus depuis la France ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je reve ?


----------



## Hurrican (15 Mai 2002)

Il doit avoir un hélico


----------



## gjouvenat (15 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Florent:
*

Suisse Apple Expo Sauvage   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et la ce sera une SMAES   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Suisse Montagnarde Apple Expo Sauvage...

Ca fais long tout ca  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Toujours present à n'importe quel date


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (15 Mai 2002)

weekend du 20-21 ça devrait passer, les exas sont censés être finis à ce moment-là... donc marche pour moi aussi à cette date... par contre vikend du 6-7, vous pouvez aller vous brosser. Et idem pour Einbert (je lui ai pas posé la question, mais je connais d'avance sa réponse...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

++
Beru


----------



## kisco (15 Mai 2002)

20-21 mouais les exams sont finis, mais c'est le dernier w-e du Montreux Jazz.
alors non quand même, pour moi en tout cas.


----------



## kisco (15 Mai 2002)

20-21 mouais les exams sont finis, mais c'est le dernier w-e du Montreux Jazz.
alors non quand même, pour moi en tout cas.


----------



## Jagger (15 Mai 2002)

Je veux ... non que dis-je J'EXIGE ! que mes photos sois retirer   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ce lache m'a pris quand je lui faisais un gueule atroce 
: ))))))
 Quoique Florent avec les doigt dans le nez et paul qui fait les " gors yeux"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ca me vaut largement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




))))

[14 mai 2002 : message édité par Jagger]


----------



## alèm (15 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jagger:
*Quoique Florent avec les doigt dans le nez*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## Einbert (15 Mai 2002)

Si je vous disais que la blonde que vous pouvez admirer (ne bave pas Greg  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) en arrière-plan était aussi de la partie ??   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je suis sûr que certains regrètent de ne pas être venus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







++


----------



## gjouvenat (15 Mai 2002)

Pour la date, je pense que le mois d'aout est idéal !!!!

Pas toi florent ???


----------



## gjouvenat (15 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Einbert:
*Si je vous disais que la blonde que vous pouvez admirer (ne bave pas Greg   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) en arrière-plan était aussi de la partie ??    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je suis sûr que certains regrètent de ne pas être venus   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







++*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

J'étais just en face... j'ai déjà asser baver sur elle


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2002)

Y a rien de bien de tout efacon au montreux cette année, mise à par MUSE...

Les autres openair sont bien mieux...


----------



## Jagger (15 Mai 2002)

C'est bizard mais je ne me souvient pas me l'avoir fait presentée


----------



## Mitch (15 Mai 2002)

les 6 et 7 ca ne jouait pas non plus pour moi.... pour les 20 21 il faut que je consulte on intendance...... (mais pourquoi je me suis marié moi.....   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 ) 

je reserve ma réponse mais je ferais le forcing.....


----------



## gjouvenat (15 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Florent:
*Y a rien de bien de tout efacon au montreux cette année, mise à par MUSE...

Les autres openair sont bien mieux...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Yes... Le Paléo....

Avec The Cure, Indochine........... et encore d'autres......
Ca c'est bon


----------



## simon (16 Mai 2002)

Si cela reste à ce week-end là je ne pourrais malheureusement pas venir, cette date était déjà reservée depuis juillet de l'année dernière


----------



## kisco (16 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Florent:
*Y a rien de bien de tout efacon au montreux cette année, mise à par MUSE...
Les autres openair sont bien mieux...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
j'y vais pour l'ambiance du Festival Off !


----------



## Einbert (17 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;kisco@epfl&gt;:
*un heureux...
et un malheureux, moi. en pleine période d'examen, donc non.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Moi aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... sniff... et Beru aussi... et Simon aussi ... enfin, plein de stresser  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A partir du week-end autour du 20 juillet, ben ça doit être bon ...

++


----------



## Einbert (17 Mai 2002)

Ah oui...SMAES c'est pour *Super Mega Apple Expo Sauvage* ou bien en plus clair *Sensational Monster Apple Expo Savage*





  N'allez pas croire qu'il s'agit de * Swiss Microsoft Animation Effects and Sensations * ... il y aurait en effet plus d'effets que de sensations  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







++


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2002)

Démerdez vous pour trouver un week end en dehors de juin et de aout


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (18 Mai 2002)

Fin décembre ça peut aller?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ] Black Beru:
*Fin décembre ça peut aller?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Si tu aimes la peau de phoque oui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Moi j aurais rien contre, mais la ca sera vraiment un public averti


----------



## Le Gognol (19 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JackSim:
*Ouais comme ça je serais de retour pour Muse au Montreux Jazz le 8.       
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

AMuse-toi bien !





 (attention lien direct vers fichier de 30 Mo...)

'+

[18 mai 2002 : message édité par Le Gognol]


----------



## Einbert (20 Mai 2002)

Ben moi je serais aussi partant pour un tour en peaux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... Par contre, faudrait qu'il y ait un peu de neige...Pas comme ces deux dernières années   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!

++


----------



## gjouvenat (22 Mai 2002)

Yes en peau de phoque ca peut etre super sympa...


----------



## Amok (22 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*Yes en peau de phoque ca peut etre super sympa...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

dis donc, lapin, t'es en forme!


----------



## bateman (22 Mai 2002)

PEAUX DE PHOQUES per tutti!!

skiderando.ch


skipass rules!

[22 mai 2002 : message édité par bateman]


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2002)

Bon remettons tout au point  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 La peau on oublie tout de suite c était ironique pour contrer le black beru...

Et maintenant je vous laisse 2 semaines pour fixer une week end cet été sans quoi je suis plus là après et j aurais tous mes week end bouffé...

...


----------



## Mitch (23 Mai 2002)

j'ai un mauvais présentiment pour cette réunion.... 
Et c'est toujours assez compliqué de trouvé une date qui convienne a tous... alors je pense qu'il faut mettre un petit sondage a choix multiple en proposant tout les WE  et chacun positionne les WE dispo.....

Le WE qui aura le plus de vote sera le bon......

mais bon ma remarque vous en faite ce que bon vous semble....


----------



## kisco (25 Mai 2002)

si je suis de retour pour Noir Désir au Paléo, c'est bon !


----------



## gjouvenat (25 Mai 2002)

Le 27-28 juillet c'est niquel non ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour moi ca va !!!!


----------



## c-66 (27 Mai 2002)

J'ai bien noté l'exellente proposition de Florent de faire une SAES Mountain Party mais je propose toutefois d'organiser mi-juin, fin-juin une SAES 3 à Ouchy ou Vidy.

En effet, si on a du beau, Vidy pourrait être un endroit parfait pour se faire une après-midi grillade au bord de la plage (et ma chérie d'amour à même dit qu'elle viendrait). Et s'il fait mauvais, y'a le chateau d'ouchy qui bénéficie d'un nouveau gérant qui a monté un bar très sympa.

Bref, la proposition est lancée pour une SAES 3 à Lausanne au bord du lac le samedi 22 juin ou le samedi 29 juin.

[26 mai 2002 : message édité par Veejee]


----------



## gjouvenat (27 Mai 2002)

Très bonne idée....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci VeeJee...

Sinon moi, c'est tout bon, mais je propose de faire ca le 22 et c'est il pleut, on déplace au 29...


----------



## gjouvenat (27 Mai 2002)

27-28 une fois....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





PS : Un petit passage par la s'impose pour tout le monde


----------



## simon (28 Mai 2002)

Moi cela ne me dérange pas trop trop mais je vous rappelle qu'on risque d'être plusieurs en période d'examens  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  alors faut voir ce que dise les autres


----------



## c-66 (28 Mai 2002)

Mais alleeeeeez les gars, une après-midi à grillade pendant les révisions d'examen ça peut faire que du bien. Non, sérieux, surtout s'il fait beau.


----------



## simon (28 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Veejee:
*Mais alleeeeeez les gars, une après-midi à grillade pendant les révisions d'examen ça peut faire que du bien. Non, sérieux, surtout s'il fait beau.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est vrai que si on fait ça à Ouchy tu n'auras pas l'excuse de devoira ller faire les courses


----------



## JackSim (28 Mai 2002)

Bonne idée !

Samedi 22 je ne suis pas là. Par contre le 29 ça devrait être OK.


----------



## c-66 (29 Mai 2002)

Bon, je fais remonter le sujet et je propose alors le 29. C'est pas juste après les examens ça ?

Et à part nous 4, personne veut se faire un bbq ???


----------



## simon (29 Mai 2002)

Alors non pas du tout pour moi les premier exam c'est le 1 juillet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














 alors un peu limite tout ça


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2002)

Ca a trop tardé j ai plus un seul week end jusqu'en ... Septembre... 2 annis en juin et 2 week end a la montagne, en juillet j ai 3 soirée et un week end en attente de confirmation... donc j oublie et en aout je suis tout le mois quasi à la montagne...

donc sans moi


----------



## c-66 (29 Mai 2002)

Moi je proposais juin pour pas entrer en collision avec la SAES Mountain Party (une date a été arrêtée) mais c'est égal. 

D'ailleurs, on pourrait faire ça en même temps que le keynote de MW NY, Simon avait proposé qqch d'intéressant (projection sur grand écran) et après on pourrait aller se faire des grillades à Ouchy.

Enfin... c'est une proposition parmi d'autres. A voir qui peut être là et quand car forcéement, plus on est de fous, plus on riz (riz ???)


----------



## simon (29 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Veejee:
*
D'ailleurs, on pourrait faire ça en même temps que le keynote de MW NY, Simon avait proposé qqch d'intéressant (projection sur grand écran) et après on pourrait aller se faire des grillades à Ouchy.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C.f message privé


----------



## ricchy (29 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Simon:
*

C.f message privé   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ca c pò dròle, si ont peux même plus participer


----------



## simon (29 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par richy:
*
Ca c pò dròle, si ont peux même plus participer   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Mais si justement une fois organiser correctement tu pourras participer et ce sera dis fois mieux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Alors un peu de patience


----------



## ricchy (30 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Simon:
*

Mais si justement une fois organiser correctement tu pourras participer et ce sera dis fois mieux   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Alors un peu de patience*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

fois mieux   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Alors un peu de patience


désolé


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (30 Mai 2002)

Euh... J'voudrais bien venir mais...
weekend du 22 -&gt; franchement j'aimerais mieux pas
weekend du 29 -&gt; comme Simon, 1er examen le 1er juillet, alors vous pouvez aller vous brosser  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



weekend du... enfin le suivant -&gt; là je sais pas encore, j'ai pas la date de mon examen de math qui pourrait être après
MW NY -&gt; OUI OUI OUI!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++
Beru


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Mai 2002)

Idem que Beru...
Le 22 pas trop, car en plus le 24 je doua me rendre à Thoune pour ... l'entrée en service de l'école d'officiers  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et j'espère bien repartir le même jour, resp. me faire licencier comme qui dirait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... Donc si déjà le lundi je peux rien foutre...
Le 29, ben idem que Simon et Beru l'a justement expliqué ci-dessus... A voir pour l'AE NY ...

++


----------



## gjouvenat (30 Mai 2002)

Moi je suis toujours partant....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++


----------



## ricchy (30 Mai 2002)

Vous avez pas autres choses à foutres de vos samedis à part discuter ordi et tout le toutim?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je déconne, c'est déjà noté dans mon agenda 29.06.2012 c'est bien ça?
Ca vous rappel pas une chanson?

D'ici là, j'aurai pt'être mon titi, mais non ce serai trop beau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je me contenterai de baver sur celui de Gjouvenat  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Comme la dernière fois sur celui de Nicolas.S...

Par contre j'aurai mon nouveau Photoappareilquiprenddesclichés
numériquesde6,3millonsdepixels. 
Attention les points noirs sur le nez. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Comme qui dirai le gars du japon, c'était ma petite contribution...


----------



## Jean-iMarc (30 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par richy:
*Vous avez pas autres choses à foutres de vos samedis à part discuter ordi et tout le toutim?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je déconne, c'est déjà noté dans mon agenda 29.06.2012 c'est bien ça?
Ca vous rappel pas une chanson?

D'ici là, j'aurai pt'être mon titi, mais non ce serai trop beau  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

J'espère qu'en 2012, tu auras autre chose qu'un titanium .....


----------



## Mitch (30 Mai 2002)

pour avoir un titanium pour 2012 je pense que tu pourrais mettre 1 franc de coté par jours et si il n'y a plus de tibook a cette date ... je pourrais toujours te vendre le miens.....   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







sinon il faut la réservé ou pas cette date du 29/6/2012 ??????


----------



## gjouvenat (3 Juin 2002)

Alors on bloque le 29 ????


----------



## gjouvenat (4 Juin 2002)

Alors ??? on en est ou ???


----------



## gjouvenat (7 Juin 2002)

Aller hop on relance ce petchi...... 

ON FAIT KOI ????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si on veux rattrapper les francais va faloire ce bouger....


----------



## kisco (7 Juin 2002)

(je soutiens gjouvenat)

On fait koi ??


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Juin 2002)

[CRI PAS TROP FORT] SIMON, VEEJEE... ON FAIS QUOI ???????????????????? [/CRI PAS TROP FORT]


----------



## simon (9 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;gjouvenat@cepta@epreuve&gt;:
*[CRI PAS TROP FORT] SIMON, VEEJEE... ON FAIS QUOI ???????????????????? [/CRI PAS TROP FORT]   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ben on dit le 29 mais franchement moi je vais pas faire trop long genre que de passer parce que le 1 juillet je me fais griller le cerveau pour mon exam d'analyse, à moins que d'ici là on me greffe un G5 avec toutes les solutions des toutes les équations d'analyse possibles ds ce bas monde


----------



## kisco (9 Juin 2002)

ce sera pareil pour moi !


----------



## gjouvenat (9 Juin 2002)

et pour la keynote ??? On fait qqch ??


----------



## simon (9 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*et pour la keynote ??? On fait qqch ??   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oui oui je vais faire quelque chose, tu me laisses deux trois jours (disont on plus tard fin de la semaine) et cela va devenir officiel


----------



## c-66 (10 Juin 2002)

Ben... alors, c'est pas l'enthousiasme pour cette période, on devrait peut-être repousser et se contenter (c'est déjà pas mal) de faire qqch tous ensemble pour le Keynote de MWNY.

(je t'ai répondu Simon, désolé pour le retard)


----------



## gjouvenat (10 Juin 2002)

Alors vas pour une SAES 3 spécial Keynote


----------



## simon (10 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*Alors vas pour une SAES 3 spécial Keynote   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je vais regarder à l'EPFL cette semaine ce qu'on peut faire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais j'appellerai pas ça une SAES 3 spécial keynote mais carrément une MacWorld Sauvage Première du Genre


----------



## ricchy (17 Juin 2002)

Lo ly monde...

Alors Simon du nouveau èpour cette MacWorld Sauvage Première du Genre ?

Ont attends des nouvelles.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bye bye


----------



## simon (17 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par richy:
*Lo ly monde...

Alors Simon du nouveau èpour cette MacWorld Sauvage Première du Genre ?

Ont attends des nouvelles.    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bye bye*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ça vient ça vient je suis entrain de faire la page web parce que le nombre de place sera limité  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et j'attends confirmation de deux trois trucs en début de semaine et normalement c'est bon


----------



## gjouvenat (17 Juin 2002)

Koi ??? place limitée ???

Arf... garde m'en une


----------



## simon (17 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*Koi ??? place limitée ???

Arf... garde m'en une   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Mettons que je n'ai pas pu louer un amphi de 250 places gratuitement alors faudra se contenter d'une simple petite salle de conférence


----------



## HAL1 (19 Juin 2002)

Hello !

Il n'y a pas eu de réponse à ce sujet depuis le 27 mai... Ca veut dire que vous avec laisser tomber l'idée de faire une sortie en montagne entre Suisse utilisateurs de Mac ?

Pour une fois que je m'intéresse à quelque chose, c'est dommage !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ca devrait pourtant pas être bien compliqué de trouvé un week-end qui joue pour à peu près tout le monde, non ? Enfin bon, tout ça pour dire qu'en lisant le début de ce post j'ai trouvé l'idée bien sympa...

Salutations,
A+


----------



## HAL1 (19 Juin 2002)

Hello à tous,

Alors ça tombe à l'eau pour le 29 ?

Petite question : dans ces ressemblements, quels sont les critères d'admission ? Faut-il absolument possèder un Titanium ? Parce que si oui, il va falloir que j'économise d'ici 10 jours !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Salutations,
A+


----------



## alèm (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par HAL1:
*Hello à tous,

Alors ça tombe à l'eau pour le 29 ?

Petite question : dans ces ressemblements, quels sont les critères d'admission ? Faut-il absolument possèder un Titanium ? Parce que si oui, il va falloir que j'économise d'ici 10 jours !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Salutations,
A+*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

la seule condition est de euh ya pas de conditions!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







même les pcusers sont acceptés chez nous! *  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* mais ils viennent pas!


----------



## c-66 (19 Juin 2002)

finalement, le 29 tombe à l'eau mais Simon a préparé qqch pour la mi-juille (y'a quoi à la mi juillet à propos ?), il devrait vous en dire plus tout bientôt.


----------



## simon (20 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Veejee:
*finalement, le 29 tombe à l'eau mais Simon a préparé qqch pour la mi-juille (y'a quoi à la mi juillet à propos ?), il devrait vous en dire plus tout bientôt.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Vous serez au courant demain


----------



## ricchy (20 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Simon:
*

Vous serez au courant demain   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

oh, ben moi chuis au courant. 
branché au 220.v  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




que nous mijote Simon hmm,hmm,hmm...
une merguez pary p'têtre ???

quel patience avons nous ma parole...


----------



## gjouvenat (20 Juin 2002)

Tiens en parlant de 220  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On aura l'éléctricité pour charger, graver etc ?????


----------



## simon (20 Juin 2002)

Voilà l'annonce vient d'être faite...
http://forums.macg.co/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic&f=25&t=001167


----------



## kisco (30 Août 2002)

alors on fait quelque chose pour l'Apple Expo ?

une SAES "simple" ou à la montagne ou autre... 

??/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif??


----------



## gjouvenat (31 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr />* 
une SAES "simple" ou à la montagne ou autre... 

??/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif??  *<hr /></blockquote>

Hey... Moi je vais à Paname pour la vrais AES /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kisco (31 Août 2002)

p'tit con !

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (31 Août 2002)

Désolé Kisco... mais j'y serai moi aussi à Paname pour toutes les AE/AES/LAN etc. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif En plus, moi, le devoir m'appelle /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (1 Septembre 2002)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru]* Désolé Kisco... mais j'y serai moi aussi à Paname pour toutes les AE/AES/LAN etc. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif En plus, moi, le devoir m'appelle /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif   *



Murf..... Moi je peux pas aller à la lan /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## kisco (1 Septembre 2002)

tu salueras tous ceux du clan m4k et des forums de ma part !

t'as trop de bol...


----------



## gjouvenat (1 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr />* tu salueras tous ceux du clan m4k et des forums de ma part !

t'as trop de bol...  *<hr /></blockquote>

Ki moi ou beru ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Je te rapporterais un souvenir si tu es sage /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (1 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr />* tu salueras tous ceux du clan m4k et des forums de ma part !

t'as trop de bol...  *<hr /></blockquote>

J'y vais pour "raisons professionnelles" moi môssieur /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif la MGZ a besoin de moi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif (c'est la raison que j'avais invoqué l'année passée pendant mon école de recrue pour obtenir un congé pour l'AE... ça avait marché... j'avais obtenu le congé le jour de l'annonce de l'annulation de l'expo /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif)


----------

